# humidity



## Alabus (May 23, 2005)

hey guys!
i have aquafarm system 25L of grorax, i'm in 6th week 12/12 stage for 3weeks now.. all is fine 
(i think u tell me) i have 8fml in early flowring looks great!
but i have 2 small problems that i need your help..

1: humidity at my closet is around 50% how can i make it higher? (without buying expensive gadgets)

2: the plants are very high (i have skunk #1 and ice seeds)
is there a way to stop their tallness ? now around 100cm i started 12/12 stage when they were 28/30cm


----------



## Weeddog (May 23, 2005)

they probably wont grow much taller.  you can tie them down so they dont get into the lights.  i wouldnt worry about humidity.  i never do and my crops turn out just fine.  if you get tooo much humidity you will run the chance of mold.


----------



## brainwreck (May 23, 2005)

you can increase the humidity smply by putting a dowl soaked in a small pot of water, this will help normally.

greetz


----------



## kevin (May 23, 2005)

the humidity is fine if it stays where it is at.  like weeddog said "if you get tooo much humidity you will run the chance of mold."  also you are tring to replicate the outside so if it changes a lil thats ok.  I know people who grow some reeally good plants and they keep there humidity at 30% and don't let it get above 40%.


----------

